# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Ik gebruik propanolol

## muziekje

Ik ben musicus van beroep.
Ik gebruik propanolol al enige tijd om trillende handen en zenuwen tegen te gaan tijdens een concert.
Het medicijn gebruik ik gemiddeld twee keer in de maand, twee x daags 3 tabletten...de dag voor een concert begin ik daarmee.
Nu las ik in de informatie over propanolol dat je eigenlijk een paar uur van te voren het middel mag gebruiken bij soortgelijk situaties.
Heb ik altijd teveel gebruikt of kan het geen kwaad?
Heb nooit echte nare bijwerkingen gemerkt overigens...

----------


## willem barten

hallo propanolol is een vrij onschuldige smartdrug zoals ik van jou lees ga je er zorgvuldig mee om en dat is ook precies waarvoor het bedoelt is.
het geeft een remmende werking op stress of angst en daardoor funktioneer je.
met name violisten gebruiken het middel tegen ongewenste trillingen, ik neem aan dat je violist bent.
met alle smaartdrugs is het zo dat je moet weten waarvoor het middel er is!
therapïen zijn vaak effektief maar te intensief en te langdurig, dus waarom niet zo'n middel als propanolol.
zo te lezen ga je er goed mee om.
groeten een collega musicus.

----------

